# Stabilized wood and water



## APBcustoms (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm wondering if a stabalizing bowl can hold water in it. I'm asking because I want to make some shaving soap kits to go with razors and brushes


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jul 19, 2014)

Well, it should if it doesn't have holes in it (duh)... I asked Mel when I sent him some stuff how water affected it... He said he had set some wood outside his shop for several years and it looked like new once buffed. I think that's what you were asking

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Jul 19, 2014)

Yeah I just don't want it to crack or warp is my concern


----------



## SENC (Jul 19, 2014)

It should prevent just that, as the stabilizing resin should prevent the wood itself from absorbing any moisture. However, the resin won't fill any cavities or larger spaces, so water could seep through such.


----------



## APBcustoms (Jul 19, 2014)

SENC said:


> It should prevent just that, as the stabilizing resin should prevent the wood itself from absorbing any moisture. However, the resin won't fill any cavities or larger spaces, so water could seep through such.




Awesome thank you I want to make red malle and brown mallee live edge bowls like this for shaving

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

